# Transfer to another facility - discharge or subsequent?



## renifejn (Oct 23, 2008)

discharge or subsequent?


situation:   child transferred from one hospital to another not within same institution


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 23, 2008)

Discharge if different hospital and they are not connected


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 23, 2008)

*Discharge*

I concur - discharge for the scenario you presented.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

